# Welp, here we go again



## bassplayer45 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, signed up for lateral for attempt 3. I have noticed this time going into attempt 3 that i have 0 nerves, but that also comes with a certain level of not caring, which is an issue because it is having an effect on my studying. Since the EIT's now take it computerized, there is a very real chance i could be the only person in a room come April. Is there any way i can just pay a proctor to come to my house? I am sure they would enjoy it more


----------



## cajone5 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck man -- just power through it!


----------



## Agostage (Feb 13, 2014)

That would be pretty great, especially if they could come early and make some waffles. I'm going for attempt 2 for lateral and I can understand where your heads at. I keep reminding myself that the process is what is making me a better engineer, not the title gained after passing. Less than 2 months out, keep at it!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, as I broke up my structural and took vertical 2 times I'm finding that I'm semi-burnt out for this test. But, also, I've done so much prep for the previous exams that it's almost old hat at this point. We'll get through it, though!


----------

